# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Fowler or American Toad?

## SuttonMass

We routinely have American Toads in our yard, but I think this one might be a Fowler's Toad. It has long stripes with warts in them, rather than the small spots. Any ideas?







Hmmm those look pretty small. If they end up staying that small I'll load them onto my server.

----------


## Eli

Can you get a close up of the head and underbelly. The paratoid glands on this specimen are pretty far from the eyes which suggests american

----------


## SuttonMass

Dear Eli -

Thank you for responding!

We didn't keep the toad. We only took the three photos of it and then sent it on its merry way. So while it might still be in the yard somewhere, I've got no idea where  :Smile: .

Here's the largest version of a head image we have.



Next time I'll know to get better photos of the head and underbelly.

I was under the impression that American Toads didn't have the long chains of warts within a single color spot - that that was a hallmark of a Fowler's toad. Is that not true? Do American Toads also have long snakes of color that have a lot of warts in them?

----------


## Eli

Individual Toads vary in their patterning. But there are three factors to look at if you wish to distinguish between the two
1: the under belly. American toads have mottled underbellies while fowlers have solid white underbellies
2: both species have black spots on their backs containing "warts" american toads usually have 1-2 warts in each spot. Fowlers usually have 3-4 warts in each spot.
3. This is the most accurate means of determining species. If you look closely you will see an elevated crest between the eye and large paratoid/poison gland. If the crest touches the gland it is a fowlers toad. If not, american.

These toads do have hybridizations so you may find a specimen with characteristics of both species. My larger toad's paratoid gland touches the cranial crests, he has a mottled undebelly, and the warts in his spots range from 1-4. I think he is a hybrid but im not sure. My best bet is that this toad is American

----------


## Carlos

This guy is an _Anaxyrus americanus_ - American Toad  :Smile:  !

----------


## SuttonMass

Thank you both so much!

----------

